# Farm Name???



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm trying to come up with a farm name for our stand.....
We sell fresh eggs, produce and sometimes flowers.
I live in CT if that helps!!!
We've come up with so many things, but none of them sound "Right"


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Feb 17, 2011)

Can you give us a few more details?  Is there anything unusual about your farm, any features to the land?  

When we moved to our farm we complained all the time about how much stone was everywhere (pain when we built the house, the barn, the fence, the garden; they're big and everywhere) and how the we couldn't get through the woods because of all the brambles (blackberries).  When it came time for a name - it was Bramblestone Farm.  

Any things like that to inspire a name for the farmstand?


----------



## elevan (Feb 17, 2011)

Dream Farm?


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreaming of Goats, why don't you give us some ideas of what you want people to think about with your farm.

Is there an interesting name to your street, town, county, etc.? How about your hobbies? Any natural landmark? Describe where you live and maybe someone here can come up with a good name.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 18, 2011)

My husband and I were just sitting around one night thinking about what we'd like to name our farm.  Our first dog's name is Aspen (after Aspen Edge - the Coors beer that was discontinued  ) so he just blurted out "Aspen Creek Farm".  We do have a creek that runs through our property but it doesn't have a name that we know of so we named our farm after a no name creek that we named after our dog....if that makes sense! 

We also just thought it sounded pretty.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2011)

We originally called ourselves Wandering Shepherd Farm, then we changed it to Whispering Meadow Alpaca Farm because Wandering Shepherd didn't sound like someone with confidence and it was always windy at our place. Then we went to a marketing seminar. The guy giving the seminar said to have your last name in your farm name so people will remember your name and associate it with your farm. So we are Salvagno Farm.

I started out in alpacas and there are some very well known farms out there. I can tell you the farm name but I can't remember the people's names. So what the man in the marketing seminar said was true.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 18, 2011)

We're Hayday Farms, because we originally wanted to raise draft horses and were reading a book about them that said "Draft horses' heyday was in the late 1800's to early 1900's..." and we thought, hmm, hey, we feed them hay, Hayday!

The name will find you 

If you have a last name that's not super popular, that'd work great too. My maiden name is Carpenter, and I awaited the day I could find a man with a different last name so I could name my farm something neat. First fiance - Kuykendall, that would have worked great. But, I married a Klein, and there's a billion Klein farms


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 18, 2011)

We are Dizzy Dog Ranch, and I found our name on the internet, right here at the sister site, Sufficient Self. My friends over there helped me choose. We have a variety of animals but we foster dogs from the humane society or other rescue situations and find them homes, and quite a few have stayed, as well. We like to think they are happy.
I'm also a sufferer of Meniere's disease which makes one dizzy....so there was kind of a double entendre there. 

I was throwing out silly names and when I threw that one out everyone loved it, including my husband. I originally thought of it like a joke, but I did want something a little whimsical. So it works.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, the farm is in the woods, it's pretty wet out there, almost always muddy except for in the summer....  Our town name is Guilford, and my street is (Well we're on the corner of) Boston St. and Sperry Drive, I actually REALLY would like "Corner" to be in the farm name.. Yay found part of it! LOL Maybe.... Shady Corner Farm since the woods are shady!!! IDK But I do like the idea of corner in the farm name.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 18, 2011)

Shady Corner sounds appealing to me!  I prefer names that are positive and bring positive images to mind.  I was unable to come up with a farm name until I was walking the dog one December and spotted some violets blooming in a protected spot.  That led to Blue Viola Farm.  I was going to French-ify it to Bleu Viola, but thought people would just think it was a typo...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 18, 2011)

My parents don't like the idea of shady corner farm, thy came up with Cackle Corner Farm, but it's already taken.


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 18, 2011)

Cozy Corner?

Cackleberry Corner?
Cackleberry & Cream Corner?

Boston Market Corner?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 18, 2011)

Cozy Corner is actually a really good restaurant in Durham, on the corner of a cliff!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 18, 2011)

So, I'm thinking....

____________ Corner Farm


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 18, 2011)

Green Corner Farm

Woody Corner Farm

Joy Corner Farm

Fresh Corner Farm

Happy Corner Farm

Misty Corner Farm

Blooming Corner Farm


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 20, 2011)

I THINK (Might change my mind) I've settled on Rocky Corner Farm

How do you guys like it???? I came up with it because we live on a corner and we have LOTS of rocks


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 20, 2011)

You could use a boulder with the name on it as a marker.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 20, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> You could use a boulder with the name on it as a marker.


OMG That's a great idea!!!! And then I could put it right on the corner near the main road, so I could get more customers. Thanks SO MUCH!


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 20, 2011)

I love cool rocks. I like going to those places where they have rocks for sale. My husband thinks I'm a little weird!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually started a rock pile with all the rocks we have, so if we ever get goats they can climb on it


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 20, 2011)

We came up with the name for our "farm" because of the fact that our land is just bursting with wild roses, raspberries, currants, gooseberries etc. We are also Christians and wanted a name that was Christian that might get people asking about the name so that we could explain that Christ wore a crown of thorns when he was persecuted for our sins.

We also plan to name any kids born on our farm after places in the Bible. Our first doeling will be named the first place in the Bible, Eden.


----------

